# Custom Made Boxing and MMA Gears



## Najfee Leather

Coaches / Trainers and very special students should have there gears very special , so every one should look at them and says , we want to get things like our coaches. 
Like if they have gloves , then these should be made of high quality 100 % leather in very modern look. soft padding and high level cotton at front of gloves to make your grip nice. at writs there should be padding which give full sports to your wrist and make it comfortable . then very nice and beautiful look. many colors. The most important your name should be written at back of gloves by embroidery work. DO YOU THINK YOU SHOULD THESE KIND OF GEARS


----------



## Najfee Leather

MMA gloves and Boxing gloves are cushioned gloves that fighters wear on their hands during boxing matches and practices. Unlike the ancient cestus which were designed as a weapon,
modern boxing gloves are designed to protect the fighter's hand during a bout, though competitions, sparring and other forms of training have their own specialized gloves. Modern boxing gloves reduce superficial facial injuries; however, as modern boxing gloves give their user the ability to throw stronger punches to head without damaging the hands, they also increase the risk of brain damage for participants


----------



## Najfee Leather

when we says that these are custom made.
that means , colors , designs and every writing at that products is as per our desired. 
there should be some one , who design some thing special for us , which no one have els. 
then that is the time , people start saying YOU ARE SPECIAL .


----------



## Najfee Leather

Made according to the specifications of an individual purchaser.


----------



## Najfee Leather

In Custom made gears , company give shape to customers ideas , things they think in mind , that draw in real shape


----------



## Najfee Leather

*people love to order custom items*

people are excited to order there custom items, gears , people ask for there desired colors , designs and sizes , and most important , they ask for there logos / names by embroidery work.


----------



## Najfee Leather

Most of the trainers love to have there custom gears , same matching all the gears , hands pads matching to to there gloves and head guards and groin guards. if you have passion for some thing , you will get it at any cost. then you will ask to put some special feathers , need base designs , desired colors , sizes , you will try to have some thing , which only you have , not any one els in the world.


----------



## RangerClydeTheBlue

Needs more Reebok.


----------



## Najfee Leather

an other view


----------



## Najfee Leather

ClydebankBlitz said:


> Needs more Reebok.


dear ClydebankBlitz

give me detail , what you want to say


----------



## Najfee Leather

*yes*

:confused02:


Najfee Leather said:


> dear ClydebankBlitz
> 
> give me detail , what you want to say


----------



## Najfee Leather

yes it is


----------



## Najfee Leather

check new head guard going on , this is not completed yet ,


----------



## Najfee Leather

To be successful, you have to have your heart in your business and your business in your heart.


----------



## Najfee Leather

Winning isn't everything, but it beats anything in second place.


----------



## Najfee Leather

Only an artist can interpret the meaning of life.


----------



## Najfee Leather

Najfee Leather said:


> Coaches / Trainers and very special students should have there gears very special , so every one should look at them and says , we want to get things like our coaches.
> Like if they have gloves , then these should be made of high quality 100 % leather in very modern look. soft padding and high level cotton at front of gloves to make your grip nice. at writs there should be padding which give full sports to your wrist and make it comfortable . then very nice and beautiful look. many colors. The most important your name should be written at back of gloves by embroidery work. DO YOU THINK YOU SHOULD THESE KIND OF GEARS


this is another view


----------



## Najfee Leather

Love demands infinitely less than friendship.


----------



## Najfee Leather

A smile is a curve that sets everything straight.


----------



## Najfee Leather

check this


----------



## Najfee Leather

A healthy attitude is contagious but don't wait to catch it from others. Be a carrier.


----------



## Najfee Leather

check this gloves.


----------



## Najfee Leather

check this new MMA gloves


----------



## kaliasa

เช่นถ้าพวกเขามีถุงมือแล้ว หนัง 100% ของที่มีคุณภาพสูงในรูปลักษณ์ที่ทันสมัยมาก padding ฝ้ายนุ่มและระดับสูงที่ด้านหน้าของถุงมือที่จะทำให้จับดี

ดาวน์โหลด เพล ย์ สโตร์
gedung play download free
download play store for android


----------



## RangerClydeTheBlue




----------



## WNoa

Najfee Leather said:


> check this new MMA gloves


These look awesome. I would like to have them.


----------

